# Meet Miss Emma



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Little Emma was a rescue out of the Sacramento, Ca. County Shelter. This sweet girl was found on the streets and age guessed at 8 to 10 y.o. Our wonderful foster Margaret (MSS on SM), got her out of the shelter and got her to her vet and cared for all her needs. Emma had her dental done, but is still being evaluated for oxalate crystals in her urine. She had an x-ray to check for bladder stones, but none found. So we are just going to keep a watch on her for awhile. She also has a low grade heart murmur.
Now the fun part is, I meet Margaret at a nice restaurant in Williams , Ca and we had lunch and I took Miss Emma home with me. I will foster her now. Margaret still has Lady Luck in her home plus her own dogs, so had a very full house with Emma added. 
Emma has been the easiest rescue I have ever had. She just moved in and unpacked her bags. She gets along with all my other kids (7), is house broke, has the whole feeding and sleeping and treat routine down and she has only been here a little over a week. 
She is a Maltese of a different color and we have decided she is a Morkie (Maltese and Yorkie mix). Sharing a picture of Margaret and I and Miss Emma. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I always wonder how this happens. Do they get lost? Do people just put them out, move and leave them behind? I wish they could tell their story. Thans for all you guys do in rescue.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Emma is a smart little girl to settle in so quickly. Hoping all goes well with her medically and she can find her forever home. How lucky are these little ones to have you to care for them and love them. Thank you for all you do everyday. Please keep us posted on how she is doing. :wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I agree with patsy! I wonder why anybody would do that!! Thank you for everything!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how wonderful for Little Emma. You guys are the BEST!! You do wonder how they end up ??? Bless you ladies!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a great pic!!! Emma definitely has had and does have wonderful foster homes!! Emma looks like a cutie pie!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gee, Edie. You have it made in the shade with that little girl. Where's the challenge?  You mean she isn't a little Hope? :HistericalSmiley: So glad she's fitting in so easily. So hard to think that a dog that good would end up homeless. :smcry: Well she's in good hands now and I hope she'll find a forever home once you know all about her medical needs. 

I love seeing a photo of you and Margaret. Don't think I've ever seen her before so this is great. :chili: Thank you both for all the work you always do. :smootch:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She's a darling little girl! It's so fortunate for her that Edie was called on behalf of the shelter and that things could be coordinated to help her. 

Here's a picture of her sweet, tiny face. :wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

oh wow, what a cutie!! <3 thank you so much Edie and Margaret for saving sweet little Emma!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she has everything she needs now, safe loving arms....and love how she is so at home already. plus she's a beauty, so cute!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Emma sounds like a keeper. She sure is a cutie!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma is such a little darling! Thank you for saving her...boy is she lucky, getting to stay at your house!


----------

